# Breeding different Betta Breeds?



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Can you? 

Like breed a VT with a Delta/halfmoon? I haven't really heard about it, but I was just wondering. I think that there was a topic about something like this on another site, but I am not 100% sure, so any help would be great.

Please let me know!

-SnS


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

You can, the fish will "do it"
However you get really weird, sometimes ugly tails.

Also there is not much money in vt.

Also I think vt is the dominant trait, so you will be getting mostly vt babies..

But don't quote me, let someone more experienced answer.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks so much, any answer is help! 

I do not plan to breed VTs, Crossbreeding betta types, or to really breed to sell for money, actually. Not sure if I really want to breed at all, lol. 

Just curious about the answer, because I haven't really heard about it too much


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with asking questions.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya I wouldn't do it unless there was a standard for VT. Speeking of which....anyone wanna help me with creating a VT standard?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

What you mean a VT standard?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> What you mean a VT standard?


 A standard they can be judged by. Like ray branching, tail spread, yada yada yada.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

judged by whom? and isnt the tail spread on a veil a standard already? if its different its then classifed as different tail type ?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> judged by whom? and isnt the tail spread on a veil a standard already? if its different its then classifed as different tail type ?


 Judged by IBC (international betta congress) judges. A standard means it has to look a certain way to be placed in a show. Since VTs are not accepted in shows. The VT has any looks but no pure tail standard.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well i knew that, i was asking whos doing the judging of what the standard is? the ibc?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im confused, so u want to develope a standard for a veiltail and have ibc judge it? they dont judge veiltail in shows, so isnt the standard already set considering we all know what the veiltail looks like? and veiltails can each have different amounts of rays off of one, but still be veiltail. if the shape itself changes, its a different type


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

he is trying to put together a list of what makes a good veiltail.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya and then present to the judges and then look at what hey're thinking of for the standard. Rumor among breeders says that the IBC is trying to come up with a judging standard.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, I see.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

now i understand


----------

